# What is America's favorite novel?



## barryqwalsh (May 20, 2018)

'The Great American Read' Wants Your Vote for Best Novel



What is America's favorite novel? The upcoming eight-part PBS series “The Great American Read” seeks to find out. Its producers surveyed over 7,000 people to come up with a list of 100 finalists -- ranging from works of classical literature to sci-fi to young adult romance. The show will explore what the nominated works say about the American experience and will hold a nationwide vote to choose “America’s best-loved book.” We'll discuss the books that made the top 100, and we want to hear from you: what novel changed your life?

Related:
See the Full List (PBS.org)
KQED's "The Great American Read"


AUDIO
'The Great American Read' Wants Your Vote for Best Novel


----------



## harmonica (May 20, 2018)

..that would depend on what generation, yes?
..we read _How Green Was My Valley, A Tale of Two Cities,_ etc in high school
..we chose a novel to read junior year and since _Centennial_ was on TV, I picked that--when I told the teacher I picked it, he looked and said something like --''OOO KKKKK''--because the book was so long!.....but, it was very good end enjoyable since I like history
...Michener has a lot of books that are very ''broad'//'immense'....which I like the ''greatness/immensity...like the immensity of WW2 is one of the reasons I read about that
--human need for exploration/wars/conflicts/
...


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 20, 2018)

barryqwalsh said:


> 'The Great American Read' Wants Your Vote for Best Novel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harry Potter.


----------



## eflatminor (May 20, 2018)

Atlas Shrugged


----------



## OldLady (May 20, 2018)

Way too many to choose one.  Thanks for the heads up, though.  It will be great to watch.


----------



## Missourian (May 20, 2018)

The Adventures of Tom Sawyer,  hands down.

Runner up...Call of the Wild.


----------



## harmonica (May 20, 2018)

Missourian said:


> The Adventures of Tom Sawyer,  hands down.
> 
> Runner up...Call of the Wild.


..because you are the Missourian?? Missouri and Mississippi Rivers there
..Twain lived in Hannibal, Mo on the river
...the river ''life'' seems to have a nostalgic memory for me ....probably because of the Davy Crockett Disney movie _Davy Crockett River Pirates_...and my father would take us to the river for outdoor fun...when I grew up, the Danial Boone,Crockett genre was one of my favorites for the ''outdoors'' atmosphere....the stockade forts/etc
....Jack London has a lot of novels that are enjoyable....the Yukon/Alaska/cold weather genre was adventurous/popular back then....I don't think it is as popular now??


----------

